# alsamixer ohne Regler?

## uhai

alsamixer zeigt keine Regler an, ich kann keinen Sound bekommen   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
natop natan # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.21 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux natop 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #4 SMP Fri May 14 21:23:34 CEST 2010 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

HDA ATI SB at 0xf2400000 irq 16

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Conexant ID 5069

```

Wie bekomme ich den den Zugriff auf die Regler?

uhai

----------

## XMath

Moin,

wie hast du alsa denn konfiguriert?

Als Module oder im Kernel fest?

Wenn als Module, sind diese geladen (lsmod)?

Matthias

----------

## uhai

Entsprechend dem Alsa-Guide als Module, die auch geladen werden.

uhai

----------

## XMath

Hm,

laut diesen Seiten scheint man wohl bestimmte Einstellungen vornehmen zu müssen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter.

----------

## flammenflitzer

/usr/sbin/alsaconf ohne Fehler ?

----------

## uhai

alsaconf lief ohne Fehler durch, alsamixer sagt: "keine Regler für dieses Gerät"

alsasound läuft aber!

Das sind die Module:

```
natop natan # lsmod                  

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                417297  2

ttm                    28937  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         20348  1 radeon

drm                   126407  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

agpgart                24484  2 ttm,drm

i2c_algo_bit            3869  1 radeon

snd_pcm_oss            27424  0

snd_mixer_oss          10793  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1146  0

snd_seq_oss            20491  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4684  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                37580  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4561  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          16737  0

snd_hda_codec          40464  1 snd_hda_intel

psmouse                35875  0

snd_pcm                50630  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              14130  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    39845  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

i2c_piix4               7415  0

pcspkr                  1302  0

atl1c                  23141  0

soundcore               4663  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5813  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

uhai

----------

## py-ro

Deine erste Soundkarte ist der Dummy-Treiber, der hat keine Regler wozu auch.

Probier mal

```
alsamixer -c1
```

um die zweite Karte, die Zählung beginnt bei 0, anzusprechen.

Sollte das dein Problem lösen, entferne die Dummy-Karte, bzw. die Module aus deiner Konfiguration.

Py

----------

## uhai

```
natop natan # alsamixer -c1

ungültige Karten-Nummer: 1

siehe `alsamixer --help' für mehr Informationen

```

Dann hätte er keine Soundkarte gefunden?

```
natop natan # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

```

uhai

----------

